# What is your Canon wish list ?



## leadin2 (May 2, 2017)

For me, I have been carrying a PnS as companion to my DSLR, starting from S95 to G5X. G5X is really great as I can use my existing flash system to boost its usability. However, I still dream of having a low light performer as my companion camera. I am looking at M5, but at the same time wishing that Canon would release a mirrorless FF sooner, not a MILC but a Canon Mirrorless FF with 35mm fixed lens (like the Sony RX1, but not with Sony brand) someday.

Well, what is it that you wish from Canon for your personal desire instead of what Canon should do for surviving the competition ?


----------



## Lurker (May 2, 2017)

I wish for the $ to buy products they already offer. (oh, and the 600 f/4 DO and the $ to buy it)


----------



## jolyonralph (May 2, 2017)

A list? I can get to choose more than one? Ok. Assuming normal genie rules here are three.

1. That Canon stop mucking around with different product names in different territories and stick to the European name formats (eg 100D not SL1) everywhere. The 77D was a step in the right direction in terms of an integrated EOS nomenclature 

2. A consistently sharp 24-105 lens

3. EF 50mm f/2.5 Macro USM (with ring light, FF version of the new 35mm lens and replacement of the f/2.5 macro)


----------



## zim (May 2, 2017)

1. 50mm f1.4 L IS :'(

2. 5DSR updated 50MP @ 5fps sensor with same iso range of 5D4 and a "crop" mode for 25MP @10fps 

3. Native EF mount M5 :

4. Hard lens cases instead of those soft pouches


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2017)

1) 7D III with newest sensor tech, user-friendly wifi/bluetooth/NFC and even more mini-1DX features;
2) 200-500mm f5.6 zoom under $3,000;
3) SL2 that goes upscale with latest sensor tech, better autofocus, etc. Somewhere between a 70D and an 80D in features, but small and light for hiking. 

A very personal wish list, but nothing unreasonable.


----------



## Don Haines (May 2, 2017)

1) a mirror less 6D2 with 60FPS burst....
2) a 500F5.6 lens
3) a 20mm F1.4 with no coma....
4) a new SX-70 to replace my old SX-70...

I am not holding my breath while I wait....


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2017)

leadin2 said:


> For me, I have been carrying a PnS as companion to my DSLR, starting from S95 to G5X. G5X is really great as I can use my existing flash system to boost its usability. However, I still dream of having a low light performer as my companion camera. I am looking at M5, but at the same time wishing that Canon would release a mirrorless FF sooner, not a MILC but a Canon Mirrorless FF with 35mm fixed lens (like the Sony RX1, but not with Sony brand) someday.
> 
> Well, what is it that you wish from Canon for your personal desire instead of what Canon should do for surviving the competition ?



and what wrong with current RX1???


----------



## pj1974 (May 2, 2017)

1) a Canon EF-S 14/15mm f/2 IS prime, as small as possible & either STM or USM auto-focus is fine. 
2) a Canon EF 50mm f/2 (or faster) IS prime with USM AF
3) a Canon 7DmkIII with 12 FPS with incremental improvements in sensor image quality, DPAF & optical AF with articulated 3.2" screen & connectivity.
I am very happy with my current gear... but Canon, If you deliver on the above 3 you'll have my money for these as well.


----------



## 9VIII (May 2, 2017)

I want an SL2 "R" with a 50MP APS-C sensor.

That or a mini 5DS.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 3, 2017)

Only two things:
A new M5 as a replacement for the used one that arrived at my door step today.
A 600mm f/4 DO that is no heavier than the 500mm f/4L II


----------



## pvalpha (May 3, 2017)

I think Canon is doing just fine with the competition market-wise. Or at least their fiscal disclosures point in that particular direction and have for years. 

but for a wishlist: 
7DIII - something in the 30-35mp range with 4k video and cLog. Dual cfast or at least upgrade to the latest gen SD UHS III just announced in Feb (1sdu3 + 1cfast). I wouldn't complain about 12fps and maybe on-sensor IS. A slightly wider AF spread with a few more selection areas. USB-c with power over USB-c so you don't have to use a battery adapter. (USB Type C can carry 100 watts of power, so you could theoretically run the camera and charge the battery in the camera while operating it.) If they go Thunderbolt 3, it would allow video transfers at bus speed across the link and since the spec can handle 4k at 240hz... *shrug* By 2022. 

What we'll get: SD UHS1+CF, 25-27mp, 1080p video, 11fps, USB 3.0 and a release date sometime in 2023. Canon is nothing if not conservative. And I'll probably buy it or go with Nikon's D500 replacement (for once.)


----------



## Zv (May 3, 2017)

In order of likeliness to materialize -

1) EF-M 55 f/2 IS STM to compliment the 22/2 as a two prime solution
2) EF 300mm f/4 IS DO 
3) FF ML 6D like camera that's light and compact but with SLR like ergonomics 
4) Canon drone with EF-M interchangeable mount camera


----------



## Ozarker (May 3, 2017)

For this year or the next:
1. EF 85mm f/1.4L IS
2. EF 50mm f/1.4L IS

Both with the BR optics.
F/1.2 on both would be even better.

Then a EF 135mm f/2 IS with BR

I think my life would then be complete.


----------



## pwp (May 3, 2017)

Very happy with my current equipment, but seeing as you're asking...

1. 400 f/2.8isII - I could do it tomorrow! :
2. Pro grade FF milc - it's going come one day ;D 
3. 50 f/1.4L is - it _might_ come in my lifetime  

-pw


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 3, 2017)

1. EF 85mm f/1.4L IS
2. EF 50mm f/1.4L IS
3. EF 300mm f/4 DO IS
4. Canon 7D Mark III with improved DR, ISO performance, fps, touchscreen and wifi connectivity


----------



## JoSto (May 3, 2017)

Thats an easy question. I use my dslr the get unique shots. Canons Bodies are good enough for me.

What I want are unique lenses, especially a new EF 50mm f/1.0 with modern optics and a rounded apature.


----------



## pokerz (May 3, 2017)

EF mount FF mirrorless with zero blackout EVF


----------



## Ed V (May 5, 2017)

I'm good with my 5D3 and associated EF lenses.

What I REALLY WANT and NEED is a EF-M 32mm lens for my M5.

90% of the time I am using either the 50 1.2 or the 50 1.8 on my 5D3. I'd like equivalency for my M5.

Ed


----------



## applecider (May 5, 2017)

1. DO 600mm f 4 no built in teleconverters keep it light. Other super white DO lenses welcome like 800 DO.

2. SL 2 with better autofocus multiple f8 points 24mP sensor a tad bigger on the grip side, but light.

3. 14mm f2-2.4 lens without coma 

4. 200-500 or 600 f 5.6 telephoto to beat sigma and tamron cost less than $2999.99 US. Thanks unfocused.

.

.

.

39. Mirrorless full frame


----------



## slclick (May 5, 2017)

If the 6D2 hits all the criteria (for me) I'll add it to or sell my 5D3 for just that. I never used the complete AF and or servo options so a 6D would have suited me just fine these past 5 years (I know, it wasn't around that long) Other than that, the Pen F has my little camera needs suited to a T.


----------



## Sporgon (May 5, 2017)

I'd like to see Canon introduce two features. Firstly stop down focusing and metering when using the 1.2/50, so if I'm shooting at the apertures most susceptible to focus shift - f/1.6 to 2 ish, the camera stops down to focus. At smaller apertures it doesn't need to. I'd have thought that's a pretty simple feature to incorporate. 

Secondly I'd like a mode which maintains dof. I find shooting social events a real pain when I'm constantly having to open up as I'm shooting further away, and the stopping down enough for head and shoulder shots. So I'd like to be able to input something like f/2.8 on say a 35mm at group shot distance, automatically stopping down as I get closer to finish at say f/5.6 at head & shoulders distance. Again I'd have thought that was pretty easy to achieve as the lens is feeding the distance back to the camera.


----------



## Jopa (May 5, 2017)

85/1.4 IS
50/1.4 IS
5DSRII (w/ADC-on-chip sensor)

Can't think of anything else... My current gear is more than sufficient, so the wish list is mostly GAS


----------



## Azathoth (May 5, 2017)

A Canon EOS DSLR with:

- Same 12 MP full frame sensor as the 5D classic;
- 5DIV like body;
- Liveview;
- Tilty LCD screen;
- AutoISO;
- No video;
- Dual card slots;
- A nice price;

Thanks Canon.


----------



## Rockskipper (May 5, 2017)

Dial settings that will give me shots like Jennifer Wu's night skies or Jack Dykinga's landscapes (yeah, I know, he shoots Nikon).

Or a mirrorless with focus as fast as a DSLR and no blackout.


----------



## SteveM (May 5, 2017)

7D Mklll :- autofocus capability of the 1D Xll and much better high ISO....enough to compete with Nikon's D500 at least. Better dynamic range would be good, but that would have to be around the 1000+ ISO mark
1/250th second flash synch speed on pretty much all cameras


----------



## RGF (May 6, 2017)

600 DO 

14 F2.0 

Sensor with IQ & ISO sensitivity of Sony's best


----------



## greger (May 6, 2017)

I've been wanting a camera since 2014 when the 7Dll came out. A camera with wifi,gps, articulating touch screen, dual digic 7 processors, 11 or 12 fps, 4 C modes on the dial or a C mode that takes you to custom presets created by the user,button layout of 7Dll and better dynamic range. This camera would last me longer than a five year refresh cycle.


----------



## ykn123 (May 6, 2017)

being able to read out the shuttercount on any of my new 4000€ plus toys like the 5dsr, 5dm4.Providing the interface again to allow my commercial license of shuttercount or any other software , to do this would be fine.

Just not being able to get this information on MY camera (that i purchased from Canon) other than sending in into CPS service - this is what sucks.


a new 50 1.2 - thats it so far.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (May 6, 2017)

300mm 4l IS ll or 400mm 5.6l IS 
both with the same interaction quality with converters like the 300mm 2.8 ll

Apsc size 12mm 2.8 with filter thread. 
That's it


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (May 6, 2017)

M6 is starting to sound interesting, along with the new 85L IS. Looks like the grandchildren will inherit a S95 and a SL1, both still working well, but the test is what happens when in the hands of 5-9 year oldes.


----------



## figaro28 (May 9, 2017)

Of course, the new SL2 soon. 

And:

30 mm, 1.4, IS, great performance. Price and size secondary. Why doesn't such a lens exist???? 

Right now 35 2.0 IS would be closest.

And also:

30 - 33 mm, 2.0, pancake, cheap.

Right now 24 2.8 pancake would be closest.

Please!


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 9, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> 3) a 20mm F1.4 with no coma....



I like that notion!


----------



## jd7 (May 9, 2017)

I've decided is like a 58 f/1.4 along the lines of what Nikon offers. And a 20 f/2 IS or f/2.8 IS would be nice too


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 9, 2017)

1.	400mm f/5.0 IS with blue goo, less than $2K US
2.	500mm f/5.6 IS with blue goo, less than $2.5K US
3.	6D II with articulating screen (I have to have something realistic…)


----------



## RGF (Aug 8, 2017)

600 F4 DO w drop in 1.4 filter
1D with APS-H crop


----------



## hne (Aug 8, 2017)

A fast-focussing 85/1.4L BR IS USM that is similar in size to the more pocketable 35/1.4L than the bizarre Sigma 85/1.4 Art
Firmware update for GPS that turns off with on/off switch but geotags with last known position if camera has been off less than X hours
A water-repelling trifold shoot-through umbrella with built-in flash in the handle, using AA batteries. Or something else that is compact that can quickly unfold to a large soft light source.
Any sort of normal range zoom with IS and f/2 or faster. EF 35-80/2 IS USM for example


----------



## Adelino (Aug 8, 2017)

I wish Canon were more consistent with trickle down technology. We get some brilliant features and some that leave us wondering why Canon did that. The current 6DII sensor not progressing like other sensors have. Or the video codec of the 6DII, no 4K I understand but why not use the best technology that will not cost more or at least not too much more. I love the ergonomics though,nothing comes close. As a learning enthusiast the great ergonomics is what is helping me to progress. 

In terms of products I would LOVE to see them quickly come out with a new camera slotted right between the 6 and the 5. I think the 6II will be easier for me to learn on and advance but I would like some higher performance, the DPR review is more disappointing than I expected, especially the autofocus. There is a big gap price wise between the 6 and 5 would any of you expect an inbetween camera?


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 8, 2017)

Next Gen 5dsr in a 1 series body.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 8, 2017)

I want a full frame mirrorless camera the size of an SL2 with the EF mount. The extra space for the empty EF mount will be used by the world's first camera based drop in filter system.

I'd also want an 15-45mm F4.0 EF-M, 10-18mm F4 EF-M and 45-150mm F4.0 EF-M for the F4 tiny trinity. To fill out my EF-M wishlist is the STFU list: 24,28,35,50 and 85mm F2.0 primes.

A significant amount of canon's ILC business is the EF-M .. get it going guys.


----------



## j-nord (Aug 8, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Next Gen 5dsr in a 1 series body.



5DSR II in a 5 series body.


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 8, 2017)

j-nord said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Next Gen 5dsr in a 1 series body.
> ...



Maybe Canon can do both so we will both be happy? :


----------



## kendog (Aug 8, 2017)

I like a global shutter...that being a sensor upgrade
I like a electronic shutter...or something that is truly silent...hate shooting high speed with a group and it sounds like a bunch of machine guns going off scaring the animals away.
the latest cards in duo...memory cards change as well as speed...why hold us back


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 8, 2017)

5DV with flip screen
6DIII with on-chip ADC

:-X


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 8, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> A Canon EOS DSLR with:
> 
> - Same 12 MP full frame sensor as the 5D classic;
> - 5DIV like body;
> ...



You mean a 12-13 mp sensor in a modern 5D, not the original surely !? I still have a 5D, and when using the latest raw converters it's pretty good. Love the small file sizes, but imagine an up-to-the-minute 13 mp sensor with a QE in the region of 65% and massive saturation capacity - a la a7sII. Now that would be interesting for someone who tends to shoot landscapes as stitched panoramics.


----------



## slclick (Aug 8, 2017)

A refresh of the 200 2.8L, I know... I'm alone in this.


----------



## j-nord (Aug 8, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > Ryananthony said:
> ...



Canon is more likely to do neither than either or both ;D


----------



## RGF (Aug 9, 2017)

j-nord said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Next Gen 5dsr in a 1 series body.
> ...




5DSR II with the Sony 42MP sensor. I could live with either body if they did this


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2017)

An epic new 50 f1.0 L
A 100mm f1.4 with the same exact IQ like the Zeiss 100 mp, but with great AF as well.
200 f1.8 that is at least as great as the current f2 in every way.

I realize my house needed to go for this, but hey, I have tent also.


----------



## hne (Aug 9, 2017)

slclick said:


> A refresh of the 200 2.8L, I know... I'm alone in this.



Definitely alone. I just bought a 100-400L (old) using my 200/2.8L II as part of
payment. Found the 200/2.8 to always be slightly to long or way too short and
you can't really zoom with your legs with that kind of focal length.

Slightly more on-topic: wouldn't it be nice if Canon added IS to all new lenses?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2017)

hne said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > A refresh of the 200 2.8L, I know... I'm alone in this.
> ...



It's not my first and top choice, but I've had a couple of 200 f2.8's and I thought they were wonderful, so hopefully it will still be around and updated. Buy it used and it's an awesome bargain.


----------



## GlynH (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll play;

1. Individually illuminated LED focus boxes like my original 5D and bodies up to and including the 1D MKIV. It was great to see Canon put this feature back in the 1DX MKII and I was hoping against hope this would find its way on to the 5D MKIV but sadly it wasn't to be. If the only improvement to the MKV is this addition then I'm in! I'd even stump up the extra for a MK4.5 

2. When releasing new cameras please, please include current & up-to-date transfer protocols such as the latest USB and CF/SD card specs. I think Canon has been badly behind the curve adopting the latest protocols.

3. Please put the +/- magnify buttons back on the shoulder of the camera where they were for years. Oh and while you're at it please give us the ability to map any function to any button so that those of us who want to map the +/- buttons onto the AE Lock/AF Point Selection buttons can do so! Illuminated buttons would just be the icing on the cake.

4. Built-in RF for Speedlite control instead of using the ST-E3-RT. And talking of the ST-E3-RT please put the IR pre-flash/AF assist beam back in. Thank you! 

5. A more robust 50mm f/1.whatever lens instead of the fragile, twice repaired 50mm f/1.4 version that has been around for far too many years now. Even better would be an L IS version with a maximum aperture of at least f/1.4

6. More Custom Settings. An additional C4-C9 should fit on the Mode dial on my MKIV anyway. Why limit the rotation at A+ going clockwise and C3 going anti-clockwise? Not that I can fill up C1-C3 unless I really put my mind to it but all that empty space doing nothing...

I can think of more but that will do for starters...

-=Glyn=-


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 9, 2017)

1) 24-300 f/3.5-5.6L IS USM
2) 200-500 f/4.5-56 (no matter the rest)
3) 5D5 with 8 FPS and UHS-2


----------



## slclick (Aug 10, 2017)

hne said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > A refresh of the 200 2.8L, I know... I'm alone in this.
> ...


I'm done with heavy (white) lenses. The Sigma 100-400 is as big as I'll get.


----------



## sowlow (Aug 22, 2017)

I would have a 35mm pancake for daily life.
And a 35-80 F/2 L for wedding


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 22, 2017)

Lens wise:

1) I'm saving for the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L USM mkIII

2) EF 50mm f/<2.0 IS USM

3) EF 85mm f/<2.0 IS USM.

4) EF 135mm f/<=2.0 IS USM


Camera wise:

1) Dump the CF slot in the 5DmkV, have dual SD slots.

UHS-II full duplex is >90% as fast as UDMA 7, and and v90 SD cards are already in the market. By the time the 5DmkV is out there, I hope UHS-II can fully replace CF.

2) AF point linked AE. The EOS 3 had it. The Powershot G series has it. It would be nice if the 5DmkV had it.

3) Backlit buttons.


I know my camera requirements are modest. I rarely shoot video, resolution is beyond my needs, and I might actually downgrade to a 7DmkII/III


----------



## GlynH (Aug 22, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> 1) Dump the CF slot in the 5DmkV, have dual SD slots.
> 
> UHS-II full duplex is >90% as fast as UDMA 7, and and v90 SD cards are already in the market. By the time the 5DmkV is out there, I hope UHS-II can fully replace CF.



Sounds like a good idea but based on their track record UHS-III will have been released by the time they get round to implementing UHS-II so they will still be behind the curve! 

-=Glyn=-


----------



## gekko (Aug 22, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> Camera wise:
> 
> 2) AF point linked AE. The EOS 3 had it. The Powershot G series has it. It would be nice if the 5DmkV had it.



The 5DmkIV doesn't have it? My 80D has it, so that is quite baffling.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 22, 2017)

slclick said:


> A refresh of the 200 2.8L, I know... I'm alone in this.



You're not alone, just probably in the minority. 

I've wondered how well the 135mm f/2L takes a 1.4x extender. My pure speculation is that IQ would hold up "good enough" but maybe AF speed would be lost? Anyone with experience?


----------



## ewg963 (Aug 22, 2017)

An ff mirrorless system that will use the EF glass I have..... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## RGF (Aug 22, 2017)

Two or three bodies

5D with the sensor (or updated sensor) that is in the A7R II. I don't need 50+ MP but better dynamic range would be nice.

Cropped sensor in a 1D style body

APS-H 1D body again (no change - but I can wish).

Lenses

600 F4 DO possibly with drop in 1.4


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 22, 2017)

slclick said:


> A refresh of the 200 2.8L, I know... I'm alone in this.



Really sharp? With blue goo (if appropriate for a tele)? No, you are not alone.


----------



## millan (Aug 22, 2017)

An Eye selection of AF points! It worked great on my film cameras.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 22, 2017)

Body1: EOS 200Dx with much better PD AF, AFMA, some useful SW features, external power plug for 5...30V (USB power bank ... 24 V lead batteries.) + 100 g more weight would be acceptable + some enhanced video features (license it from MagicLantern after giving them money+information to develop it).

Body2: A very compact FF mirrorless with ring around lens base (like Powershot S95) + possibility to use special lenses, e.g. EF-X and to use EF(-S) lenses via 12mm extension tube (dual use) + a 16bit DR mode however it can be realized (10 times larger full well capacity by using third dimension in chip production). I would REALLY LIKE to use my old FD glass on a modern Canon FF camera!

Lens1: 1.4 50mm IS compact but with homogenous and very good IQ over the frame at 1.4, stellar from 2.0 on

Lens2: a f4.0 40-200 L IS USM with similar IQ like 70-200

Lens3: an APS-C f/2.8 20-60mm IS nanoUSM with great IQ and 1:2 macro on the 60mm side.


----------



## lightthief (Aug 22, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> 1) 24-300 f/3.5-5.6L IS USM


At the sports event at London, at the men's final of 110m hurdles, the winner left his lane and went to the side line to his fans/friends/familiy/trainer. On the right side, there was a "pro" with a lens that looked like the 100-400 II, but without a hood. To me, it seems he wasn't used to the lens, because he had to take off the cam from his eye to find the zoom-ring. then he took a photo of the scene, 6-8 feet away from him. it is hard for me to belief that he took a photo with 100mm at that distance ... may be that was your new 24/28-300mm lens in the field.
Sorry, i cannot show a picture of the scene, so, may be i'm wrong and the pro took a macro shot of the winner's nose.

Lightthief


----------



## lightthief (Aug 22, 2017)

BTW. I hope, we will get a 50 1.x IS like the 24/28/30 IS...

and... +1 from my wife


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 22, 2017)

lightthief said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > 1) 24-300 f/3.5-5.6L IS USM
> ...



HA! I saw the exact same thing and thought he was WAY too close for even 100mm, there's also another thread around where I spotted a video with a canon employee demoing the 6D2 with what looked like a 100-400, but fitted with a wide angle hood. Pretty sure that lens is in the wild.


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 22, 2017)

Meatcurry said:


> lightthief said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33050.0


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 22, 2017)

Meatcurry said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > lightthief said:
> ...



Had a look at my deleted programs on my sky box and lo and behold


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 23, 2017)

I'd like a canon 600 ex 3 flash , maybe lithium or new series altogether, but way cheaper than the current 600ex rt, but still as powerful.


----------



## lightthief (Aug 23, 2017)

Meatcurry said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



Yes, that was the scene i meant. Haven't found the thread, too. :-\
Thanks!


----------



## hne (Aug 23, 2017)

Meatcurry said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



The 28-300 is built in a housing almost identical to the first generation 100-400 (switches on different side of the collar as largest differentiation clue). If Canon does the same (makes sense for the zoom range) for an upcoming 24-300, I'd expect it to look confusingly similar to the 100-400 II.
If that's an EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM, it's zoomed to more than 300mm. If it's a 24-300, I guess the put the zoom backwards, like the first 24-70L.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Product-Images.aspx?Lens=972&LensComp=113&LensComp2=295


----------



## canadian87 (Aug 25, 2017)

Canon should not increase the megapixels further. There are other more important topics that could be improved. e.g. Flash menu (limitation of auto ISO 400 is completely nonsensical), the improvement of the dynamic range, noise reduction in the high ISO range. etc.

Regards


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 25, 2017)

600 f/5.6L that sells for $3K (and physically smaller/lighter than f4 version).


----------



## OSOK (Aug 26, 2017)

*7D Mark III --*

22MP, 12 FPS, No AA filter, 13+ stops dynamic range, 1DX2 level AF, Dual SD UHS-II, or one CFast and one UHS-II, Touch Tilt Screen, 200 shot buffer, ISO of 25,600 or more, 4K video without additional crop. $1800.

If anyone thinks this is unrealistic, it is barely more than a D500.
*

5DSR Mark II --*

50MP, 8-9 FPS, No AA filter, 14 stops DR, 1DX2 level AF, CFast + UHS-II SD, Touch Tilt Screen, DPAF, 4K without crop, 45 shot buffer, $3,300.


If anyone thinks this is unrealistic, it is barely more than a D850.

The above would be the real specs if Canon didn't hold back. Reality is, these two releases will eat up 2018 and 2019 and will be no where near as good as what I listed. They will be marginally better than the current models.


Glass:

50mm 1.4 that is at least as sharp as the Sigma Art. 
24-70 2.8 IS
70-200 2.8 IS III that is a little lighter weight
135mm F2 II, IS preferred
105mm 1.8
16-200mm EF/S


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 26, 2017)

A full frame body with 1/1000 flash sync. Don't make me beg.

Jim


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 26, 2017)

A Canon camera body with a full frame sensor based on Foveon technology.

There are a few different flavors of (Sigma) Foveon, and the one I like the most is the generation just before the Merrills. Quattro has the most accurate/natural color rendition to me, though. None would satisfy the high DR crowd, but I would be happy 

Canon could release the 1DsIV too 

That would be an awesome 2 camera combo.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 26, 2017)

lightthief said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > 1) 24-300 f/3.5-5.6L IS USM
> ...



I believe that was screencapped in the "possible prototype lens spotted in the wild" thread and the consensus was that it was a regular 100-400ii. Hopefully they're wrong, and it was using the (relatively) newly-patented 24-300 formula.

Not holding my breath for commercial release, but that's what would please me the most.

Edit: Now I see it got posted here, too.  Nothing like suddenly realizing your wife will be racing down the opposite side of the highway and you're stuck with a 70-200 as your "long" lens for the day...


----------



## degos (Sep 2, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Lens2: a f4.0 40-200 L IS USM with similar IQ like 70-200



That would be fabulous for walk-around. I'd like it down to 35mm but that might be asking a bit much.

How about a 35-135 IS? Tamron would probably do it at f/2.8, canon f/4


----------



## yavuz (Sep 2, 2017)

My only need now and forever is..
5DSR Mark II..
Same pixel or 64M Pixel(80d equalent)
13.5 DR
7 FPS
4k video. With DPAF
wifi
0.5-1 stop İso advantage over 5dsr

Also revised 16-35 f4 is(lighter and better optics)


----------



## hne (Sep 2, 2017)

degos said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Lens2: a f4.0 40-200 L IS USM with similar IQ like 70-200
> ...



An affordable 35-85/2-4 IS?


----------



## coldmist (Sep 5, 2017)

EF 50mm f1.4~2 IS ring-type USM non-L

EF 85mm f1.8~2 IS ring-type USM non-L - More usable wide-open with less chromatic aberration than the current 85 1.8.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 20, 2017)

I want a more reasonably priced HSS speedlite, a canon 600 ex rt for only $200.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 20, 2017)

bergstrom said:


> I want a more reasonably priced HSS speedlite, a canon 600 ex rt for only $200.


I wish a 430EX III with AF assist beam capable of filling the out-of-center focus points, and compatible with the external battery pack.
It could cost $ 350.


----------



## wldbil (Oct 20, 2017)

an affordable Zoom 35 - 85 mm f/4 IS


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 20, 2017)

gekko said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Camera wise:
> ...



My understanding of the 5DmkIV manual is:

1) Per page 254, "spot metering covers approx 1.3% of the viewfinger area at the center".

2) Page 259 says all metering modes have AE lock applied at the center AF point, except evaluative, which has AE lock applied at the AF point that achieved focus. My understanding of page 253 is evaluative metering covers most of the frame.

My expectation is if the camera could perform spot AE at the AF point, the manual would say so explicitly, so I assume it doesn't.

3) The manual suggests locking AE at the center point and recomposing. It's all good, I still wish it would spot AE at the focus point and skip the recompose.


----------



## slclick (Oct 22, 2017)

I'd sell my Pen F if Canon would make the M5 with a flip screen as opposed to a tilt. Throw in actual dslr menus instead of Powershot and I'd take a loss.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 22, 2017)

After using the M5 for a while, I would really like to see a FF mirrorless built with the 5D IV body design.
I could see a "5M" model name. An electronic shutter with at least 10 fps would be a good starting point.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2017)

How about they just start shipping the 85 IS :


----------



## RobbieHat (Oct 24, 2017)

yavuz said:


> My only need now and forever is..
> 5DSR Mark II..
> Same pixel or 64M Pixel(80d equalent)
> 13.5 DR
> ...



Why settle for 13.5 DR? I want 14.5 to 14.8 and think we should expect it. The sensor capability has been out there for 5 years. Why should we have to settle for less. 

I also want at least 1 stop improvement in ISO if not more. I want less noise at higher ISOs so that I can get more usable images in low light with wildlife and much less grain in my night shots. 

I think Canon users need to demand that Canon's sensor technology improve or they will see more of us walk and fewer new users being added in the coming years.

Time for them to step up on the 5DSRII and 7DIII.


----------



## Azathoth (Oct 25, 2017)

Some plane tickets so that i can travel around the world.

Thanks Canon.


----------



## SkynetTX (Oct 31, 2017)

1., Canon EOS 9000D

18 MP APS-C sensor
1 680 000 pixel LCD screen
25 AutoFocus points (16 + 8 + 1 in the center)
*No Video Mode, No WiFi, No Bluetooth, No NFC (!!)*
ISO range: 100 - 1600
Dimensions: 129,6 * 99,7 * 77,9 mm
Battery Life: 700+ shots
Same look of the back and top panels like of the 1200D.

2., Canon EF-S 250mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro

1:1 Magnification ratio
75 cm Minimum Focusing Distance
Image Stabilization
25 mm wide Focusing ring
No DOF marks, just mechanical distance window like of the EF-S 60mm.

3. Canon PowerShot SX9000 HS
18 MP sensor (the largest possible)
20-600 mm f/2.8-5.6 lens
*Depth: 32 mm max(!)*


----------



## Isaacheus (Oct 31, 2017)

RobbieHat said:


> yavuz said:
> 
> 
> > My only need now and forever is..
> ...



Exactly, I wonder if this is how we got the 6dmk2 - I saw a fair amount of comments saying that it would be perfect if it just had a better af system and flip screen, and that's exactly what we got. Nothing more

I think Canon should really pull out the stops for the next one, and try for as many fps (I.e 10) that can be wrung out of the camera, exceed the iso of the 5dmk4 by as much as possible, hopefully as close to a stop and try for a lower native iso to bring out as much dr.

There are some really nice things about Canon cameras, so I'd love to see them try and beat the competition in the areaa where they are behind and give us a all in one model. 

A smaller bitrate 4k as an option alongside the mjpeg tile to down nicely too. The af for video is great, could be a really good selling point if they threw in some of video features to match it

Just my wishlist


----------



## Jopa (Nov 1, 2017)

RobbieHat said:


> yavuz said:
> 
> 
> > My only need now and forever is..
> ...



A 100MPx MF Phase 1 IQ3 has PDR 13.06 which is a LOT compared even to the D850. While I don't mind the 5DsR 2 have 13.5 (which is highly unlikely), I think 14.5 is simply unrealistic.

http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm

Camera Model	Maximum PDR ▴	Low Light ISO	Low Light EV
Phase One IQ3 100MP	13.06	12800	12.00
Hasselblad H6D-50c	12.01	6400	11.00
Hasselblad X1D-50c	11.98	9058	11.50
Phase One IQ250	11.92	6400	11.00
FujiFilm GFX 50S	11.90	7853	11.30
Pentax 645Z	11.77	5157	10.69
Sony ILCE-7R	11.71	4108	10.36
Nikon D850	11.63	4115	10.36
Nikon D610	11.61	3969	10.31
Nikon D810	11.60	3439	10.10
Nikon D750	11.49	4075	10.35


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 1, 2017)

Intriguing. Add a throw of 270 degrees or so and I am interested. It would be good for stationary wildlife and wildflowers, and probably not too heavy for hiking.



SkynetTX said:


> 2., Canon EF-S 250mm f/5.6 IS USM Macro
> 
> 1:1 Magnification ratio
> 75 cm Minimum Focusing Distance
> ...


----------



## dolina (Nov 1, 2017)

A better spec'd full frame body than those of Sony. ;D


----------



## jayphotoworks (Nov 1, 2017)

It would be nice to see an introduction of a new class of L lenses that are either primes or constant aperture zooms that employ the newest Nano USM technology for quick stills AF operation, while being quiet enough for video operation with silent focusing and silent and smooth aperture changes.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 1, 2017)

World peace!


----------



## Jopa (Nov 1, 2017)

More pandas.


----------



## slclick (Nov 2, 2017)

A true EF-M prime trinity. (two to go)


----------



## KevinP (Nov 7, 2017)

More disposable income. An upgrade from SL1 to get better autofocus and a newer generation sensor.

High spec cameras in middle size. I like the M5 or 80D feature sets, but I want a native EF/EF-S mount and no larger than T7i/77D size. The 80D feels over-large to me, with not guitar length fingers. It seems silly that a FF Sony seems easier to hold. 

Blend the Sigma 17-50 f2.8 and the Canon 15-85 f3.5-5.6 together so I don't have to choose: 15-85 f2.8 with IS/OS/VC and great image quality. Weather seal to make it the best general use EF-S lens for 80D. Easy to pair with a FF 70-200, 70-300, or 100-400.

2 hole battery charger.


----------



## slclick (Nov 7, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Nothing! Canon has nothing that interests me! I would like to see a 400-500 affordable prime from Sigma.



It's what you want, not what they have. It's playtime not grumble time.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 7, 2017)

slclick said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing! Canon has nothing that interests me! I would like to see a 400-500 affordable prime from Sigma.
> ...



Agreed - my apologies. Still irked about not getting the MP-E I was promised.


----------



## slclick (Nov 7, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...



As a macro guy, I understand and absolve you of any and all forum grumblings and rants.


----------



## bowserb (Nov 8, 2017)

I wish Canon's R&D department could move out of some Mom's basement and talk to people who buy cameras. In case they haven't noticed, the children of the army who defeated the Empire in WW2 (aka Baby Boomers) have a lot of cash, but we're getting tired of carrying big heavy cameras and lenses just to do what Sony users can do with a lot less weight. We have money to spend, but we're not going to hand it over in response to half-hearted efforts like the M5. Those that followed the M5--the M6, M100--would be laughable, if they weren't such really sad products. Come on, Canon. Get with the program! 

My wife ordered a 5DSR the day it was announced, because it was a major improvement over her 5D2--50 megapixels. It is a camera with native resolution for 16x24 prints and fine detail we've never before seen in 35mm sized digital images. I, on the other hand, am sticking with my SL1 and Tamron 16-300 until Canon gets serious about mirrorless, or until I give up and join my friends who have abandoned Canon and moved to Sony. The next big camera show is going to be it for me. I'm too old to keep waiting for Canon to acknowledge the 21st century! Canon, show me what you've got. I can afford a good, lightweight, leading edge camera. If it can be Canon, that's great. Otherwise, my kids (or their kids) are going to get a bunch of used Canon gear given to them, and I'm moving to light weight, in body stabilization, 4k video...and an eye level viewfinder that I can use with stills and video, made by someone other than Canon.


----------



## Drainpipe (Nov 8, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Agreed - my apologies. Still irked about not getting the MP-E I was promised.



Was there supposed to be a new MP-E?! I must have missed that one. Love the current version, but I wouldn't mind an update :-X


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 8, 2017)

Drainpipe said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed - my apologies. Still irked about not getting the MP-E I was promised.
> ...



No, the Canon Store botched my order for a used MP-E - sent only the hood - and refused to honor the order. No new MP-E in sight, as far as I know.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 8, 2017)

bowserb said:


> I wish Canon's R&D department could move out of some Mom's basement and talk to people who buy cameras. In case they haven't noticed, the children of the army who defeated the Empire in WW2 (aka Baby Boomers) have a lot of cash, but we're getting tired of carrying big heavy cameras and lenses just to do what Sony users can do with a lot less weight. We have money to spend, but we're not going to hand it over in response to half-hearted efforts like the M5. Those that followed the M5--the M6, M100--would be laughable, if they weren't such really sad products. Come on, Canon. Get with the program!



Just wondering if you have ever tried the M5 - or if you are just another typical complainer who reads spec sheets and reviews and then decides Canon sucks because that is the thing to do.

I tried the M5 and think it is an excellent camera. I also own the Olympus E-M1, which is also excellent. So, if you are not needing a FF mirrorless, there are some really good choices out there - including Canon's. The only mirrorless cameras that I thought were well below par and were returned were the Sony A7 and A7 II. So not really sure what you are complaining about.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2017)

bowserb said:


> I wish Canon's R&D department could move out of some Mom's basement and talk to people who buy cameras.



Thanks, I've been wondering how Canon has managed to sell more ILCs than any of their competitors every year for the past 14+ years, and you've provided the answer... : : :


----------



## john kriegsmann (Nov 9, 2017)

My fervent wish list is a Canon 6dmk3 with a sensor with better dynamic range, and two SD recording slots. These features were rumored to be part of the "new" 6d2 but alas were not. The "new" 6D2 has bombed with the reviewers and is to say the least, not selling well because it has less dynamic range than the old 6d which, believe it or not, is now selling better than the new 6D2 on BH. The only decent Canon full frame is the 5d4 which is selling for the same price as the class leading Nikon 850 which is the most advanced DSLR on the market today.


----------



## slclick (Nov 9, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> My fervent wish list is a Canon 6dmk3 with a sensor with better dynamic range, and two SD recording slots. These features were rumored to be part of the "new" 6d2 but alas were not. The "new" 6D2 has bombed with the reviewers and is to say the least, not selling well because it has less dynamic range than the old 6d which, believe it or not, is now selling better than the new 6D2 on BH. The only decent Canon full frame is the 5d4 which is selling for the same price as the class leading Nikon 850 which is the most advanced DSLR on the market today.



Yeah that 1D series...so indecent


----------



## dak723 (Nov 9, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> My fervent wish list is a Canon 6dmk3 with a sensor with better dynamic range, and two SD recording slots. These features were rumored to be part of the "new" 6d2 but alas were not. The "new" 6D2 has bombed with the reviewers and is to say the least, not selling well because it has less dynamic range than the old 6d which, believe it or not, is now selling better than the new 6D2 on BH. The only decent Canon full frame is the 5d4 which is selling for the same price as the class leading Nikon 850 which is the most advanced DSLR on the market today.



Thank you for another troll post. How much is Nikon paying you?


----------



## Drainpipe (Nov 13, 2017)

Since we’re doing wish lists, here’s mine (keep in mind I’m a macro guy  )


- Mirrorless full frame pro body.
This is something that I’m sure a lot of people want, but the weight savings would be nice over the traditional DSLR. I don’t really care about FPS, but some decent DR would be great. From samples I have seen of the 5D IV, I think it’s sensor is perfectly adequate. The ability to use an EVF while also having a flash mounted would be essential.

- MP-E 180mm f2.8 L .5x-5x
This I think would be an awesome design, however I am no optical engineer, so it may be out of the realm of possibility. So often I’m faced with the dilemma of choosing between a 100mm macro and the MP-E. I think this would be a great range for the hardcore macro guy, as it would allow a little greater working distance. 

- An MT-24EX with an overall smaller design. 
The current design is pretty heavy. No real reason to improve the heads or anything because I’ll just cover them with diffusion.

Again, my wish list is all about a lightweight run and gun rig. Well... except for that lens


----------



## Isaacheus (Nov 13, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> My fervent wish list is a Canon 6dmk3 with a sensor with better dynamic range, and two SD recording slots. These features were rumored to be part of the "new" 6d2 but alas were not. The "new" 6D2 has bombed with the reviewers and is to say the least, not selling well because it has less dynamic range than the old 6d which, believe it or not, is now selling better than the new 6D2 on BH. The only decent Canon full frame is the 5d4 which is selling for the same price as the class leading Nikon 850 which is the most advanced DSLR on the market today.



I'm no fan of the 6d mk2 given what it could/should have been, but I haven't seen anything about it selling badly - does any one have any links for how it's doing?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 13, 2017)

Better service in the U.S., especially with regard to lens and camera repairs, as well as honoring sales prices.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 14, 2017)

simple: a decent, very compact and affordable Canon mirrorless FF system.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 15, 2017)

I want the EOS-M lineup expanded and a new M5 Mark II.
- evf greater magnification
- liveview shooting EVF mode
- 14 bit continuous
- expanded AEB to 3,5, and 7 shots
- quicker AF-servo
- put back in 10 second timer, # of shots that they removed from M3,M5 and M6

what everyone else wants but I frankly don't care.
- auto-iso improvements
- articulated screen, or tilting up
- fps increase 2-5 fps
- 4k video

I also want three constant f/4 lenses 10-20, 15-45, 45-135 (these may be hard because it seems like canon has a fairly strict 61mm diameter to the EF-M lens design).


----------



## johnjohnjohno (Nov 16, 2017)

Need an awesome Prime Lens. Any recommendations for a newb?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 16, 2017)

johnjohnjohno said:



> Need an awesome Prime Lens. Any recommendations for a newb?



35mm f1.4 II

or

500mm f4 II


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 16, 2017)

If we talk about what gear should Canon introduce to meet my dreams, its:
[list type=decimal]
[*]24-70/2.8 L *IS*
[*]50/1.4 L IS
[*]200-500/5.6 L IS for about $3.5k
[/list]

If we talk about gear from existing offering I have on my wish list, it is:
[list type=decimal]
[*]5D Mk IV
[*]85/1.4 L IS
[*]50/2.8 L TS-E
[/list]


----------



## xtian312 (Nov 16, 2017)

My lens wishlist would be...
500mm f/4 DO IS USM around the $7k range... However, that 200-500 f/5.6L IS USM for about $3.5k that Ladislav mentioned above would be awesome too!

My body wishlist would be...
Full frame EF mount mirrorless in a pro body size that has at least 50mp and a min of 10fps. Dual CFast 2.0 card slot. I'd gladly repay you Tuesday for this body today! LOL


----------



## johnjohnjohno (Nov 16, 2017)

1) a mirror less 6D2 with 60FPS burst....
2) a 500F5.6 lens
3) a 20mm F1.4 with no coma....
4) a new SX-70 to replace my old SX-70...

i copy and pasted it from up there, but that would be <3


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 19, 2017)

A 1DsIII successor


----------



## Canon-Chas (Nov 26, 2017)

A camera with a silent shutter ! Canon seems to be lagging behind with this option


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 26, 2017)

A mirrorless full frame that does something like 20FPS
One that could be completely silent with a reasonably good high ISO performance and I'll be done forever.
The 5DIV is quite noisey in silent shutter.

You wonder how much better can they really get from here on in.
The modern Full Frame is so good.
If they could get ISO 51200 as good as say 800 on a 5DIV almost no more would be required.


----------



## slclick (Nov 27, 2017)

After holding a Siggy 135 in my hand and comparing it's heft to my 24-70 mk2, my wish list has been modified for a Canon 135 f/1.8 or f/2L with all the trimmings and a couple hundred grams less than the Sigma. $1399?


----------



## Vasily (Nov 27, 2017)

My only wish is M6 with clean HDMI output and no sleep after 30 min


----------



## hne (Nov 27, 2017)

hne said:


> A fast-focussing 85/1.4L BR IS USM that is similar in size to the more pocketable 35/1.4L than the bizarre Sigma 85/1.4 Art



I wish canon could ship the lens. Not a trace of news on availability in the last week. Still hopeful it'll show up before Christmas.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 27, 2017)

An update on the 400 L 5.6: Add IS, make it f/5 and with current AF. And bump up the sharpness.

I performed AF microadjustment on my 70-200 and Sigma 135 on both my 80D and 5D IV. The accuracy and speed of the Canon AF is noticeably better than the Sigma. The Sigma is pretty good, but just not in the same league, and this is the best Sigma has produced with regard to AF.


----------



## mcfoto (Nov 29, 2017)

EF 85mm f/1.4L IS
EF 50mm f/1.4L IS
And a EF 135mm f/2 IS with BR


----------



## Neutral (Nov 29, 2017)

I posted this earlier in another thread but think it is better fit here:

I would like to see firmware upgrade from Canon for my 1DXm2 with some additional features to make it more competitive with my Sony a9.
Possible feature additions coul be:
1. Provide HDR mode using dual pixel technology or dual shots with different ISO settings . 3d parties did that for 5Dm III long time back , why Canon refuses to do it directly for their customers?
2. Provide function for reducing image noise using multiexposure functionslity. Something that I described here many years back for 1DX , but done with a single button press insteead of doing some manual manipulations.
3. Internal lens AFMA calibration - to make getting full lens resolution as user friendly as on mirrorles cameras. Even using automated FoCal for that is kind of headache. 
4. Improve video functionality - better codecs, 10bit 4:2:2 internal recording at least for HD and 4k 10bit 4:2:2 for external HDMI recorder.
Not too much. 
To continue to be loyal to Canon need to see that they provide what customers need and be highly competitive.
Now with Sony a9 I get much more from it for much less money than what I get from Canon 1DXm2.
Though there is no doubt that I still have much more confidence in using 1DXm2 and Canon L lens in harsh conditions than for any of the Sony camera.
So I still need my 1DXm2 , just want featurs update to be more happy with that.
So that regardless of which brand I use I can get maximum from any of them and do not need to use two cameras at the same time to complement missing functionality.


----------



## ecqns (Nov 30, 2017)

Not sure if I posted this before but:

14mm TS-E
I'd pay the $3000+ if necessary


----------



## GFHardy (Dec 2, 2017)

My wish from Canon is a firmware update for the latest EOS 7D MkII.
I want to have the scale of aperture in the little display above in mode "M". It is necessary for many photographers. I do not understand, why this is not there. The scale you can only see in the automatic modes?!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 11, 2017)

EF 50mm f1.4L IS USM

EF 100mm f 1.4L IS USM 

(These two focal lengths would prove a complete set of f1.4 primes)


----------



## aceflibble (Dec 12, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> EF 50mm f1.4L IS USM
> 
> EF 100mm f 1.4L IS USM
> 
> (These two focal lengths would prove a complete set of f1.4 primes)


Oh gods, yes. Though I'd also want a 28mm f/1.4 IS, too. And if they were going down that route then the 35mm would probably need to be updated with IS.

Can't say I'm fussed about them making them 'L' lenses, either. It'd be a necessity for the 100mm, but the 50mm could stay non-L; ultimately making it an 'L' just means doubling the price tag for no particular gain, and has no bearing on construction or performance. (I mean, look at the 35mm f/2 IS, or even the old 100mm f/2; they're not 'L's, but you'd never guess it from their results.)



Either way, 28, 50, and 100/105 has been my 'default' kit for however many years now, and to get fresh lenses at those lengths with both big apertures and IS would be a godsend as I do more and more lower-light work.


----------



## hne (Dec 12, 2017)

hne said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > A fast-focussing 85/1.4L BR IS USM that is similar in size to the more pocketable 35/1.4L than the bizarre Sigma 85/1.4 Art
> ...



Since Canon delivers, how about a 35/1.4L IS next?


----------



## john kriegsmann (Dec 29, 2017)

Canon needs to replace the sensor in the new 6Dmk2. The camera is a total flop with sensor dynamic range lower than original 6D. This camera cannot be reliably used in landscapes unless ND filters and or HDR is used. The señsor used in the 5D4 is terrific, if they used a reduced megapixel version of the same sensor in the 6d2 Canon would have had a real hot selling hit on their hands. 

Now that Canon has created a reasonably competitive M5 mirrorless camera they need to come up with some small form factor quality lenses to take advantage of what is essentially an 80D sensor. Unfortunately came up with kit lenses with plastic lens mounts and extremely slow f6.3 lenses. If Canon could come up with two or three high quality small lenses to complement the M5 I would definitely buy the system. One of the nice things about the M3 was that it came with a high quality 18-55 f 3.5-5.6 kit lens with a metal lens mount. The lens was a perfect size match with the M3 and took great photos. Why Canon took a step back with the lens kits for the much more competitive M5 camera is a mystery to me.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 29, 2017)

Has anybody mentioned a 50mm L as good as the 35mm L II? : ;D

Happy New Years!


----------



## brad-man (Dec 31, 2017)

I thought I'd throw my list out there before the new year. It does _not_ include a FF mirrorless, as I'm quite happy with my 5DlV.

EF-M 15 f/2.0
EF-M 32 f/1.8 IS
EF-M 53 f/2.0 IS
EF-M 15-45 f/4.0 IS
EF-M 62-125 f/4.0 IS

It's about time for some lenses that match the ability of the cameras...

Happy New Year!


----------



## SkynetTX (Jan 5, 2018)

Canon PowerShot SX900 HS

Depth: *34 mm or less*
Focal range: 20-300mm or 24-400mm would be the best but can be 20-200 or 25-250
Maximum aperture: f/2.8-4 (best case) or f/3.2-5.6
Resolution: 17,9 MP
Senzor size: the largest that is possible with the specifications above (as close to APS-C as possible)


----------



## zim (Jan 5, 2018)

20mm f1.4 as good as the 35mm L II please


----------



## slclick (Jan 5, 2018)

The evolution of my wish list now consists of:

EF 135 Mk2 or with IS 
EF-M normal and short tele primes,perhaps ~30, 55 and 85 ish.


----------

